

Show HN: Salsa – anonymous messages in your workplace - ychw
http://getsalsa.com

======
ychw
App Store download: [https://itunes.apple.com/app/salsa-anonymous-
messages/id9686...](https://itunes.apple.com/app/salsa-anonymous-
messages/id968635061?mt=8)

Salsa is unique to other work related anonymous app in several ways.

Salsa is an open community -- any user can post messages about any company,
not limited to their own employers. Messages can be anything -- thoughts,
public news, rumor, or insider gossips. The intention here is to encourage
sharing while protecting privacy.

Another interesting feature of Salsa is "Spice Up", which is an enhanced
version of "vote up" with geographical information. Now the original poster
can see where people in the world cheered for her, and how far the message
spread to the world.

Salsa also provides a tool for anonymous salary survey. Besides providing a
reference to anybody who are curious about how much her skill set values, I
also hope this can capture the huge pay gaps between genders and different
geographic areas.

Salsa is still in its early stage. After all, it's my side project from last
two months and I'm the only developer/designer. I am really looking forward
where the community takes Salsa to.

